# Kimber in 9mm



## jaredrussyl (Jun 15, 2008)

Does any one have a Kimber in 9mm. Would you recommended them.


----------



## SemoShooter (Jul 5, 2007)

My daily carry is an Ultra Aegis II. It has been extremely reliable and is very accurate for a 3" pistol.


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

I don't mean to sound rude, but why would you want an M1911 style pistol in 9mm?


----------



## nelskc (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm with you, $1000 bucks on a 9mm, better be a really good pistol. Because that sounds like two good combat pistols to me.. like a glock 19 and 26, if you like 9mm


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Alaskan_Viking said:


> I don't mean to sound rude, but why would you want an M1911 style pistol in 9mm?


Ammo's cheaper and the gun kicks like a mousefart.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I haven't shot the Aegis, though I'd love to do so someday. I have been fortunate enough to shoot an EMP which is similar in size and weight to the Aegis. The EMP was small, light, accurate and easily reacquires the target via low recoil. I do like it a lot but I also want to shoot a Kimber Ultra Carry .45 as well to see if the recoil is relatively light and I can have a light, thin, .45 for CC.


----------



## ajanifer (Jul 29, 2008)

nelskc said:


> I'm with you, $1000 bucks on a 9mm, better be a really good pistol. Because that sounds like two good combat pistols to me.. like a glock 19 and 26, if you like 9mm


One might not want a Glock because it doesn't feel right in there hand. My duty weapon is a G17, and I don't like the way it feels in my hand. Don't get me wrong I still shoot expert with it, but if we had the choice at work I'd carry a 1911. So why buy a 9mm 1911, because you like the round and the 1911 feels right to some.


----------



## SemoShooter (Jul 5, 2007)

My wife's carry is an EMP. My Ultra Aegis II and her EMP are pretty much the same. Both are very accurate out to 25 yards, and go bang consistently when you pull the trigger.

I don't know if there are any statistics to support it but it seems that there are just a lot more FTF, FTE, FTRB issues with 45 caliber 1911's than the same gun in 9mm. You've got to use certain premium mags etc to get those 45's to function, especially if they have 3 1/2" or 3" barrels. The Metalform mags that most 9mm use work just fine.

Does anyone else agree with that????


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

My understanding is that 9mm 1911s actually don't run quite as well as .45s, because the 1911's cycle length is designed around the .45. I haven't seen/shot enough 9mms to form a first-hand opinion, however.

We may hear more about problem 1911s in .45 simply because they outnumber 9mm by about a quarter million to one.


----------



## 396chevy (Jan 21, 2007)

*tac pro 2 9mm*

well after i worked out some newbe mistakes, ie keep it clean and well lubed, i have had no misfeeds or problems at all i love it! personally i would get one with a steel frame i have heard problems with the aluminum frames on kimbers.


----------



## xjclassic (May 15, 2008)

nelskc said:


> I'm with you, $1000 bucks on a 9mm, better be a really good pistol. Because that sounds like two good combat pistols to me.. like a glock 19 and 26, if you like 9mm


I would really love a 1911 in 9mm. It would not be a good gun for a mall ninja but it would be an awesome range toy. I plan to buy a 1911 very soon because it is the most comfortable gun I have ever held and I am leaning to the 9mm basically because I will not be carrying it or taking it into combat.


----------



## JustRick (Sep 14, 2008)

xjclassic said:


> I would really love a 1911 in 9mm.


Me too. Here's a picture of the Springfield EMP:


----------

